# This weekend (5/26)?



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone need an extra partner for offshore this Saturday?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

This weekend looks bad seas 3-4' wind 10-15 kts.


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

That is what I was afraid of.  can't get a **** break.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Weather has been a b**** we have been able to get out only once so far. pm me your number and i will call when we have a spot open.

Allan


----------

